# loamy sand-- sandy clay--sandy loam



## malumesa

Hola foreros del mundo

Estoy traduciendo un artículo de química, a ver si me pueden ayudar

Este es el contexto:
Three Brazilian soils (loamy sand, sandy caly and sandy loam) wee selecteted for the experiments.

De antemano les agradezco sus contribuciones.

Saludos.


----------



## dperez

_sand_ = arena
_clay_ = arcilla
Al_ loam_ le dicen greda o marga pero en verdad es una mezcla de arena, arcilla y material vegetativo en descomposición, no he encontrado una traducción satisfactoria.

sandy clay =arcilla arenosa


----------



## Chinchilla

Hola!

Loam o loamy es "franco".
Sand o sandy es "arenoso"
clay es "arcilloso".

quedaría como: "arenoso franco" , "arcillo-arenoso" , "franco arenoso".

suerte!
Chin


----------



## dperez

franco?  Eso suena como a _libre de_ o _exento_..... nunca había escuchado el termino y en verdad no veo la relación.


----------



## Chinchilla

dperez,
un suelo franco es aquel que tiene partes iguales de arcilla, limo y arena.
en el contexto de tipos de suelo se usa bastante.

saludos
Chin


----------



## malumesa

Hola a todos
Gracias por sus contribuciones.
Por lo menos ahora tengo una idea de como empezar a traducir.
Gracias a Dios por estos foros 
Saludos


----------



## dperez

Chinchilla said:


> dperez,
> un suelo franco es aquel que tiene partes iguales de arcilla, limo y arena.
> en el contexto de tipos de suelo se usa bastante.
> 
> saludos
> Chin


 
jejeje, tal vez en Chile, acá con el espanglish, pues ni le cuento...gracias por aclarar eso.


----------



## vicdark

Para terminología de clasificación de suelos, sugiero consultar este glosario

http://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs_rm/rm_gtr152.pdf


----------



## malumesa

vicdark said:


> Para terminología de clasificación de suelos, sugiero consultar este glosario
> 
> http://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs_rm/rm_gtr152.pdf


 
Un millón de gracias vicdark.
Siempre es bueno tener esta clase de glosario
Está muy completo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jocaribbean

Loam en este caso se refiere a expansivo

tus terminos se refieren a  arenas y arcillas expansivas ( super inestables para la construccion)


----------



## vicdark

Sin desmerecer lo que dice Jocaribbean desde el punto de vista de la construción, la consulta inicial se refiere a un experimento agrícola en suelos del Brasil. En mis más de 40 años como agrónomo sólo he visto que "loam" o "loamy" significa *franco. *


----------



## Jocaribbean

vicdark said:


> Sin desmerecer lo que dice Jocaribbean desde el punto de vista de la construción, la consulta inicial se refiere a un experimento agrícola en suelos del Brasil. En mis más de 40 años como agrónomo sólo he visto que "loam" o "loamy" significa *franco. *


 
Muy bien, esta es una nueva palabra para mi (al menos su aplicacion). Que significaria Franco en este caso? Por favor pudieras darnos un sinonimo? Gracias


----------



## cirrus

Acaso este hilo ayuda - tiene un enlace a un glosario de tipos de suelo.


----------



## Jocaribbean

No cirrus, thanks for the try, i'm actually looking for a synonymous


----------



## vicdark

Creo que esto lo explica claramente:

*c. Textura franca***






_Suelo de vega_​En un suelo con textura franca abunda el limo. Es algo intermedio a los dos anteriores. Ni es arcilloso, ni es arenoso. Son suelos francos típicos los de las vegas de los ríos. 

El capitulo entero sobre textura del suelo puede verse aquí


----------



## malumesa

Hola a todos
Gracias por sus contribuciones. Estos debates, dentro de un marco respetuoso como el que se da aquí, son invaluables.

Vicdark, ya agregué tu link a mis favoritos. Un millón de gracias. 

Saludos desde Tiquicia.


----------

